# Philips 37PFL5603D/10. Refuse to start. Turns itself off.



## Becker SWE (Oct 20, 2021)

Brand: Philips
Model: 37PFL5603D/10
Issue: Turns itself off.

When I start it, it only stays on for about a second (at it's best) before it turns itself off.
The red indicator starts flashing quite rapidly 9 times before it stops for about 3 seconds and then the 9 flashes again.

Plz don't tell me my TV is dead... -.- Already in deep debt as it is, atm (read: last 15 years...) :'(


Now gaming on a Chromebook, it's small as a matchbox, compared to trusty "Phil"...


----------

